

Habitable Earth-size planets common, study argues - ~22% of sunlike star systems - anigbrowl
http://www.space.com/23456-habitable-earthlike-alien-planets-common-kepler.html

======
anigbrowl
Study abstract, but full thing is paywalled (boo):
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2013/10/31/1319909110.abst...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2013/10/31/1319909110.abstract?sid=0f8a93bf-7cef-4973-acad-22ae53f9010e)

